# Uh-oh - problem



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Not with my TT order, but my better half's Mini. She specced the Chilli pack with sports seats and lumbar support. She's been driving it a week and basically can't get comfortable, to the point that she now has backache and can't even sit in the car.

She signed all the paperwork last Sunday, and took delivery on Tuesday evening.

Can anyone tell me what her options are?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

I found with new cars that it does take some considerable time to get "used" to new seats. I also found that having a seat too low wasn't good for my back. Not specifically Mini related but hope this helps.

Are the sports seats "harder" and that's whats causing the problem ?


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Glad to see someone else is up on Saturday morning! [smiley=zzz.gif]

Well the seats are quite firm, but her issue is that even with the lumbar support fully retracted, she feels like the entire bottom half of the seat is intrusive, so halfway up her back she is suddenly reclining (to reach the top half of the seat) and can't stand it.

Worth noting that she is only 5ft tall. On the other hand, I'm 6ft, and I do suffer from a bad lower back (she doesn't). I find the seat quite supportive. I guess a way to describe her problem is that she finds the seats are 'over-supportive'.

Also worth noting that even without the stresses imposed by adopting a position in which you can drive, she still cannot get comfortable in the passenger seat.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Morning penfold. Yep I'm up and about to Viro-Sol my wheels as per Dave's (j-i-t-b) suggestion.

My wife and I are both tall and when we looked at buying a mini for her we found the seats fine. What I can't remember is whether we test drove on sports seats or not.

It may be your partner's height that is part of the issue. I can only suggest going back to the dealers and sitting in a non sports seat version and asking to try second hand cars with and without sports seats say a year old i.e. had time to settle the seats to what they will be going forward.

I have sports seats in my BMW and they are quite hard - after 2-3hrs of driving you do get a numb bum  but your issue seems as you say more with the actual shape or curves.

Sorry I can't be of more help but try the "other" seats option to see if it might get better in time.

Alternatively let your partner drive the TT and you have the Mini


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Penfold

Crikes mate, not a good situation 

In your question, you seem to be asking what is her "legal" position? I'm no expert on this but AFAIK the product has to be of merchantable quality and fit for purpose. Bit of a grey area this. If your wife really can't drive the car then it's questionable if it's fit for purpose :?

I guess you will realise that this will not be easy to either prove or action.

My only other suggestion is seek advice from a good Chiropractor.

Sorry not much help really


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Penfold....I'm afraid you are stuck with this car. The product was available for you to try before you purchased. You had a cooling off period after you signed the purchase agreement. You received the car and accepted delivery. Unless the lumbar support on this particular car is maladjusted, for which you must provide the dealer an opportunity to correct, then it is without defect. This car is yours whether your other half is comfortable in it or not. Caveat emptor.

Fortunately, the Mini is a very popular car. You may find a seat from an older model which she is comfortable in. Or you may look at aftermarket seats from Reccaro or others which may be suitable. But I don't think you'll get anywhere trying to return the whole car and get your money back.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problem Penfold

I think what has already been said is true, you are stuck

However, try another tack. Start from basics and completely re-think the seat position, get your better half to sit in the car and set the seat to its lowest position and furthest back then work forward from there. She is probably reverting to habit based on what she has been driving. Stangely enough my wife suffered a simmilar prob with the TT. In previous cars we never changed the seat position both of us were quite happy, but with the TT she was suffering with her shoulders, so now she raises the seat because her body length from waist to shoulder is shorter than mine and the seat/steering/pedals/visibility ratios are all different.

Worth a try


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

You could always trade in the other half :wink:


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the advice. I had a feeling things would be as you all say. To be honest, I think this is largely down to the change in position. My girlfriend readily admits that she doesn't like 'change', so as the seats get worn in etc I hope this will be resolved. I also may try to purchase some cloth to match the top half of the seat so she can make a cushion that can hang from the headrest bars and support her upper half. We shall see...

On a lighter note, yesterday I added 18" 10 spokes and extended leather to my spec!  I previously said on here that I didn't like any of the alloys in the options - that was true based on the brochure, but seeing the wheels with my own eyes changed my mind completely. I think the 10 spokes look ace.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I too would give it some time, it's highly likely things will improve. I have to say I had this issue with my latest purchase. Things are fine now.

Keep smiling.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Any chance you're an SAP man ? with a nick name like that ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

My wife had the same problem in her mini and now sits on the gearstick instead.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TommyTippee said:


> Sorry to hear of your problem Penfold
> 
> I think what has already been said is true, you are stuck
> 
> ...


Like he said. You ordered it and we all come in differnet shapes and sizes so the manufacturer is not responsible for individual comfort - unless ther is some sort of class action about Mini comfort in general going on ....

Maybe your partner needs to learn to sit and get a proper fitting - so that all variables work together. This is not as blindingly obvious and patronising as it may seem. Most people do not sit properly - at work we employ ergonomicists to set up out work stations. When one goes on a performance driving day, one of the first thing one learns is corect seat positioning.

You could always call a couple of ostepoath types for postural advice and a fitting - not as silly as it seems.

All is not lost.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

All I can offer in support (no pun intended) is that I thought we were going to have to sell our Beemer after a couple of weeks as my Missus went through a similar experience.

Unfortunately, the seat moves so many different ways that it's taken a long time to find a position that she finds comfy, but she now finds it fine. Maybe it's just a case of trying to get it set up correctly - most people, for instance, have their seats leaning too far back.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

My missus is the same height and has no problems with the Mini sports seats.
Try and make sure that somebody has'nt wound the lumbar support all the way out - visually difficult to see, but can make a considerable difference in comfort.
Worth a try. :?

Also I would recommend as somebody before has already suggested :
put the seat all the way down and all the way back and start again from scratch.
Getting the correct knee flex is the hard part, once that's done just adjust the steering wheel height and you should be somewhere close.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmm, all interesting stuff. I asked her last night how the drive home was, and she said it was a 'little bit better'. If that happens regularly for a couple of weeks, it should be sorted! :lol:


----------

